# Groupshield Error



## msaunders26 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have been getting this error on the SBS2003 box in the application log

Source: GroupShield for Exchange

EventID: 2049

The Detected Items failed to store a record with error 80040230:McEFILEIOERROR


I have followed the KB articles on the Mcafee website and nothing works.


Has anyone had this error before?


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

seen this?

https://kc.mcafee.com/corporate/index?page=content&id=KB57571


----------

